# Post pics of your vintage gear



## 2fastlx (Dec 28, 2012)

I was messing around with my lens baby tonight(frustrating lol) and figured i take a couple shots of my old Minolta SRT 101.  I still use it once in awhile but not as much as I wish I could.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 28, 2012)

My dads Tenax Automatic, which I just found a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2012)

My father had the SRT-101 and I bought the SRT-201.  This is my Minolta Hi-Matic 7s, which I got for my birthday, in 1975.  I still have this -- it needs a new hot shoe but works fine, otherwise.  My oldest son had dad's SRT-101.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 28, 2012)

snowbear said:


> My father had the SRT-101 and I bought the SRT-201.  This is my Minolta Hi-Matic 7s, which I got for my birthday, in 1975.  I still have this -- it needs a new hot shoe but works fine, otherwise.  My oldest son had dad's SRT-101.
> 
> View attachment 30291



My dad used to shoot with them quite a bit.  He gave me one when I was 13 or so.  I bought the one pictured above a year or so ago off of ebay for $25.  I had to clean and lube the heck out of it to get the shutter working right but it works great.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 29, 2012)

Nikon, Nikon, Nikon, and Nikon...
And taken with a Nikon E3, full-frame DSLR from 1997. All 1.3MPixels...


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 29, 2012)

My Canon FD gear.  Never put a roll of film through most of them other than my original Pellix and FX.  The rest have been accumulated in memory of cameras I traded off in the past.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 30322

My vintage starts here. This is my baby. From there it goes on to
Omega, Bronica's, Mamiya's, and of course my trusty F2a's. I just don't have the energy to drag them all out but I'll never pass a chance to show off my baby. Many good years.
Oh yeah, there's also a Graphic 23 up there somewhere with sheet film holders and 120 adapters


----------



## Mully (Dec 29, 2012)

BrianV ...your rangefinder Nikon is worth some money ...some models BIG money ...you should look it up.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's some of my older gear...........


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2012)

Since "vintage" can be a relative term, here are my Nikon N90S and the AI-S 105mm f/5 micro Nikkor.  I bought these used, a few years ago.



She's Got Legs by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## FadeOut (Dec 29, 2012)

Love the old cameras, here are some of mine..



























Edit: Forgot this guy


----------



## sandrat (Dec 29, 2012)

My Land 100 converted to AAA!s and New flash







And the back yard


----------



## BrianV (Dec 29, 2012)

Mully said:


> BrianV ...your rangefinder Nikon is worth some money ...some models BIG money ...you should look it up.



I have most of the Nikons from the Nikon M "No-Sync" made in 1950 through to the F3HP. I let the camera collection "pay for" the latest Leica. I'll get a better shot of the Shintaro Black-Paint Nikon SP up, this one was taken with a Kodak DC50. That's old.


----------

